# Duke Nukem Forever



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

After a long wait Duke is back :devil: 

Anyone else been playing it today? Being a fan of the original game it hasn't disappointed so far, plenty of violence and smutty humour :lol:


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will have it tomorrow my postman decided not to post it today and took it back to the depot :wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive waited this long, so prepared to wait a bit longer....:lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

13 years in the making wasn't it? 
Gearbox software finished it, they did some great games including borderlands my fav game  I might have to see if there is a demo about for me to give a whirl.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

from what i have read its graphically dated,poor online and basically pretty average.for a game that took more than a decade i would at least expect it to be polished.its a rental if you are interested imho.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Im disserpointed to be honest. I expected so much more. 

The main thing that is pissing me off is the loading times. I think the graphix are ok.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Played it a bit on the PC but don't know if I should get it on PS3 - anyone played it on the PS3?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Duke, he's stuck in the 90's with his attitude and incredible sense of humour - brilliant.

Great quotes like:

'Keycard? I don't need no ****ing key card' and then rips the keypad off the wall rofl.

The game is just awful though, it's boring, ugly, slow loading times and just not fun.

The game had so much potential though, it's a damn shame. Let down game of the year.

Game is being traded in on Friday. Such a shame.


----------



## masterff (Jun 4, 2006)

i heard this was crap. glad i never bought it


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Loved the original, but this got seriously slated if I play it I reckon I'll wait till it hits £5


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Reviews have been very poor. GameSpot described it as a train wreck of a game!


----------

